# Mozilla (Firebird) mag mein span mit margin-left nicht



## Tim C. (11. September 2003)

Naja was soll ich sagen. Folgender Code:

```
<td>
		<img src="images/arrow1.gif" id="pb_pic" />&nbsp;<a href="javascript:show('pb')" class="navilink">Projektbereiche</a><br />
		<span id="pb" style="display: none; margin-left: 10px; width: 170px;">
			<img src="images/arrow1.gif" id="pbA_pic" />&nbsp;<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a" onClick="showsub('pbA')" class="subcatlink">Projektbereich A</a><br />
			<span id="pbA" style="padding: 0px;margin-left: 20px;width: 130px;display: none;">
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a1" class="subcatlink">A1</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a2" class="subcatlink">A2</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a3" class="subcatlink">A3</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a4" class="subcatlink">A4</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a5" class="subcatlink">A5</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a8" class="subcatlink">A8</a><br />
			</span>
			<img src="images/arrow1.gif" id="pbB_pic" />&nbsp;<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b" onClick="javascript:showsub('pbB')" class="subcatlink">Projektbereich B</a><br />
			<span id="pbB" style="padding: 0px;margin-left: 20px;width: 130px;display: none;" class="subcatlink">
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b1" class="subcatlink">B1</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b3" class="subcatlink">B3</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b4" class="subcatlink">B4</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b7" class="subcatlink">B7</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b8" class="subcatlink">B8</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b9" class="subcatlink">B9</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b10" class="subcatlink">B10</a><br />
			</span>
			<img src="images/arrow1.gif" id="pbC_pic" />&nbsp;<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c" onClick="javascript:showsub('pbC')" class="subcatlink">Projektbereich C</a><br />
			<span id="pbC" style="padding: 0px;margin-left: 20px;width: 130px;display: none;" 	class="subcatlink">
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c1" class="subcatlink">C1</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c3" class="subcatlink">C3</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c4" class="subcatlink">C4</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c5" class="subcatlink">C5</a><br />
				<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c6" class="subcatlink">C6</a><br />
			</span>
		</span>
		</td>
```
Sieht im IE richtig aus und in Firebird falsch. Hab ich nicht valides HTML genutzt ? irgendwas falsch gemacht ?


----------



## sam (11. September 2003)

'Span'-Elemente sind doch inline, oder?
Mit einem stinknormalen 'Div'-Container geht das bei mir einwandfrei 


```
<td>
        <img src="images/arrow1.gif" id="pb_pic" />&nbsp;<a href="java script:show('pb')" class="navilink">Projektbereiche</a><br />
        <div id="pb" style="display: none; margin-left: 10px; width: 170px;">
            <img src="images/arrow1.gif" id="pbA_pic" />&nbsp;<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a" onClick="showsub('pbA')" class="subcatlink">Projektbereich A</a><br />
            <div id="pbA" style="padding: 0px;margin-left: 20px;width: 130px;display: none;">
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a1" class="subcatlink">A1</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a2" class="subcatlink">A2</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a3" class="subcatlink">A3</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a4" class="subcatlink">A4</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a5" class="subcatlink">A5</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=a8" class="subcatlink">A8</a><br />
            </div>
            <img src="images/arrow1.gif" id="pbB_pic" />&nbsp;<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b" onClick="java script:showsub('pbB')" class="subcatlink">Projektbereich B</a><br />
            <div id="pbB" style="padding: 0px;margin-left: 20px;width: 130px;display: none;" class="subcatlink">
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b1" class="subcatlink">B1</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b3" class="subcatlink">B3</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b4" class="subcatlink">B4</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b7" class="subcatlink">B7</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b8" class="subcatlink">B8</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b9" class="subcatlink">B9</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=b10" class="subcatlink">B10</a><br />
            </div>
            <img src="images/arrow1.gif" id="pbC_pic" />&nbsp;<a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c" onClick="java script:showsub('pbC')" class="subcatlink">Projektbereich C</a><br />
            <div id="pbC" style="padding: 0px;margin-left: 20px;width: 130px;display: none;" class="subcatlink">
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c1" class="subcatlink">C1</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c3" class="subcatlink">C3</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c4" class="subcatlink">C4</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c5" class="subcatlink">C5</a><br />
                <a href="index.php?content=pb&pb=c6" class="subcatlink">C6</a><br />
            </div>
        </div>
</td>
```


----------



## Tim C. (11. September 2003)

Und ich wollt schon meinen Kopf auffe Tischkante schlagen, aber siehe da
es geht auch mit divs nicht  
Wenn die Klinikfirewall Zugriffe von aussen zulassen würde, würde ich dir ja den Link mal geben,
aber da kommste nicht rein von aussen ....
Naja gleich erstmal Layout vorstellen gehen, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. September 2003)

kann es sein,dass deine showsub()-Funktion 'display' bei den <span>'s auf "inline" stellt?

Wenn ja,nehme da stattdessen "block" ,bei mir siehts dann im Firebird aus wie im IE


----------



## Tim C. (11. September 2003)

mmm...aktiv setzt der da gar nix, aber ich probier morgen, wenn ich wieder auf der Arbeit bin mal das manuell auf block zu setzen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. September 2003)

Wie....der setzt garnix
Deine <span>'s werden ja so,wie es in deinem Code steht,standardmässig garnicht angezeigt....
irgendeine Funktion muss doch dort die display-Eigenschaft ändern...und die muss halt 
auf 'block' geändert werden und nicht auf 'inline'.


----------



## Tim C. (12. September 2003)

Naja ich setzen nur style.visible = true/false (wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne *g*). Und heute auf der Arbeit hab ichs leider vergessen nachzugucken, war zu sehr in meine PHP Klassen vertieft.
Ich guck Montag nach versprochen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. September 2003)

Denn frag ich mich,warum da überhaupt was zu sehen sein soll?

Deine <span>'s haben style:display=>none,werden also nicht angezeigt,daran änderst du auch nix,wenn du ihre visibility änderst:


----------



## Tim C. (13. September 2003)

Dann stell ich halt display und nicht visibility per Funktion um.
Ist doch ganz egal, ich konnt mich halt nicht dran erinnern.
Fakt ist, und das habe ich auch in meine ersten Post gesagt, das Menü funktioniert
einwandfrei.
Ich schaue Montag nach und mehr kann ich nicht machen.


----------



## Tim C. (15. September 2003)

Danke vielmals. Der Hinweise, block statt inline zu verwenden, hat das Problem
einwandfrei gelöst.

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen
Tim


----------

